# WSC December Web Update



## R. Scott Clark (Dec 2, 2006)

http://www.wscal.edu/newsletter/newsletter1206.htm

2007 Faculty Conference: The Law of God and the Christian

Faculty Reflections: A Privilege of Ministry, by Joel E. Kim, Assistant Professor of NT

Free Audio Download: "Against Idleness: 2 Thess 3:6-15," David VanDrunen, Ph.D. Robert B. Strimple Professor of Systematic Theology and Christian Ethics

WSC Writings: Is P o r n Norm? From the Back Street to the Main Street by George Scipione, Visiting Professor of Biblical Counseling


----------

